# Trouble setting up AOL email in Outlook 2007



## roniibartles (May 23, 2010)

I am trying to set up an AOL email account in Outlook 2007 and I have found several threads and forums that give me specific instructions on the settings. I have tried those settings exactly and when I test the setting for the account I just keep getting it to ask me for the password and I check the remember password options and ok and a few minutes later it asks me again and just keeps on and on and never connects to the account. If I skip the test step and just set up the email accounts it never works. Outlook tries to send and recieve but it never connects to aol to download email. I have deleted the account and started over again and I have changed and tweaked the account and nothing. I have to be missing something. Can anyone help me with this problem? Thank you in advance for your help.


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I do not know what you have tried but I am going to suggest this:

AOL IMAP setting for MS Outlook 2007
Setting up access to the AOL or AIM Mail servers is simple, and the settings are similar for most e-mail applications:

The basic information that you need to set up using IMAP4 is as follows:
•Your e-mail address is [email protected] or [email protected]
•Be sure to include the @aol.com or @aim.com suffix.
•The incoming mail server address is imap.aol.com for IMAP4, Use SSL: No, Port: 143

•Check the box for leaving messages on the server.
•The outgoing mail (SMTP) server address is smtp.aol.com, port: 587.
•Your user name is your AOL or AIM screen name.
•Your password is your AOL or AIM password.


----------



## roniibartles (May 23, 2010)

Those are the same settings I have already found. I tried again and double checked them and still the same thing. Keeps asking for the password over and over again. Thank you for the help!


----------



## 1ginman1 (Sep 2, 2009)

I appreciate your patience. Doing a little more research I found this on several web sites as a possible solution. So try this.

Try logging into AOL's webmail interface and sending an email through there.
Sometimes that clears up any glitches.

http://webmail.aol.com


----------



## roniibartles (May 23, 2010)

I fixed it. Thank you so much for all your help! I racked my brain for days trying to get this thing to work. I was setting this up for a new client of mine and come to find out she had given me the wrong password.


----------

